# What will you do first day when Animal Crossing 3DS comes out?



## PapaNer (Jul 19, 2012)

After the tutorial phase and meeting the neighbors, I'm going to go nuts setting up where I want my fruit tree farm and then I'm going to go fishing for pets.  Then I'm going to head into town to familiarize myself with the setup and begin hunting the extra things you can get from/for shops to help them expand.  

I'm so pumped.  What will you do?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, if there are picture capabilities, i am going to take pictures of everything, and I mean EVERYTHING!
after all the tutorials are done and I meet my residents, I will explore town more in depth and the shopping mall, and depending on what tool is being sold, will determine was else I do. But I will pay off my first house mortgage, and constantly buy paper from what Nook's store is now so it upgrades, well that is since I am assuming it's returning.


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 19, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well, if there are picture capabilities, i am going to take pictures of everything, and I mean EVERYTHING!
> after all the tutorials are done and I meet my residents, I will explore town more in depth and the shopping mall, and depending on what tool is being sold, will determine was else I do. But I will pay off my first house mortgage, and constantly buy paper from what Nook's store is now so it upgrades, well that is since I am assuming it's returning.



I didn't even take pictures into consideration, and honestly I've never thought of buying paper over and over for a quicker expansion.  Thank you for that input, I now have more to do.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I actually just had that idea when I recently received the ACGC version, I bought paper over and over and my second day nooks was remodeling, it was crazy.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 19, 2012)

Check everything out in the town, see the things that have changed.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's what ill do I willExplore my town and be the best mayor ever!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 19, 2012)

well after the beginning part ill probly run around like a maniac shaking everything i can and exploring everywhere i can while trying to earn bells to get the basics like a shovel and fishing rod and net


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 19, 2012)

What I like to do when I get the game is gather all the shells, items from trees (And get stung ). Then, I send letters to some animals with shells and native fruit for new fruit. Then I gather up my money, and buy some items. Like City Folk, I'll head to the shopping mall after Nooks and Ables. I'll probably WiFi after, hopefully with a rod, net or shovel.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I will wifi later too, and if the person I wifi with didn't buy their tool from the shop, I will take it MUHAHAHA!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 19, 2012)

After the tutorial I'm going to jump in the ocean and swim away.
Let the animals resolve their own disputes without any humans.


I'll be relaxing on an island somewhere.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 19, 2012)

Explore the shops, run barefoot on the beach and take pictures. After I'll try to make money


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't understand something. If you can only run on the beach without shoes/sandals etc, what would happen if you walked off the beach without them? It seems pretty stupid that a text box would appear telling you you can't leave without them. Plus, what if someone takes them while you're on WiFi? 
I bet no shoes is for everywhere. Meaning you can sell your socks and shoes for more money on the first day you get the game!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 19, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I don't understand something. If you can only run on the beach without shoes/sandals etc, what would happen if you walked off the beach without them? It seems pretty stupid that a text box would appear telling you you can't leave without them. Plus, what if someone takes them while you're on WiFi?
> I bet no shoes is for everywhere. Meaning you can sell your socks and shoes for more money on the first day you get the game!



Would make sense. and why not, too? I'm sure there are people who are going to want to have their character not have shoes, just because. But the prospect of selling all of your clothes and leaving you without any is a hilarious idea, that alone would get me to buy the game, if I already weren't.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 19, 2012)

After tutorials I will immediately try to get my neighbors to give me jobs to do so I can make a little cash, sell all my sea shells, get on wifi with one of you and barter some of your native fruits for mine and then plant some new trees! After I have made at least 5000 bells I will go to the city to buy new clothes and furniture!


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 19, 2012)

I really hope the job/help option is back as a whole...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah me too I will use it a ton


----------



## cutepixie88 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would explore the place and then sell everything that i can find to make money.


----------



## donut256 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would explore my new town, buy all the tools from nooks, meet my neighbors, and go shopping in the city.  I might do other stuff too, though, depending on what there in the new game.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

whatever i want


----------



## Katharine2000 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll probably go to the mall, meet everyone in my town, go to that mysterious island, get to grips with being mayor and go swimming


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> whatever i want



Then why post? Jeez, it seems all you post for is to get your post count up.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Then why post? Jeez, it seems all you post for is to get your post count up.



Feel it's spammy? Then report it, rather than posting and adding to it.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 21, 2012)

take tons of pics <3 hahaha add some of you guys maybe?  lol


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I will consider making an AC life blog for a little bit with the picture function.  I'm actually really excited for it.


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 22, 2012)

PapaNer said:


> I think I will consider making an AC life blog for a little bit with the picture function.  I'm actually really excited for it.



Thats pretty sad  ... but i'd still read it


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 23, 2012)

Serious post this time.

When I get the game the first thing I'm going to do is start adding people. It'd be more fun having a friend play with you and you both discovering all of the new features together.


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 23, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Thats pretty sad  ... but i'd still read it



It is sad.  But my dedication to this game is borderline pathetic.  I may have to start doing meth to stay up long enough to play AC3DS when it's out.  I worry for my professors' reactions.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 23, 2012)

PapaNer said:


> It is sad.  But my dedication to this game is borderline pathetic.  I may have to start doing meth to stay up long enough to play AC3DS when it's out.  I worry for my professors' reactions.



You could just stick to completely legal, consumer available stimulants, like caffeine. Not as many risks and probably cheaper to get too. =p

also, the dedication isn't really sad. It's pretty creative to work on a project like that.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 23, 2012)

I am most likely going to be staying up playing this, especially if I can't play it during the day.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 23, 2012)

Same, because school is gonna start in fall, and it's probably gonna be released fall 2012-spring 2013, so I don't have much time on my hands. I just hope it comes before winter break, then I have 2 weeks to play it. If not, spring break but I'd only have 1 week


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 23, 2012)

I am hoping it comes before Thanksgiving(preferablly before Halloween though) so that we can enjoy those holidays if they return. Though not much time to stock up on candy if it comes out in late october, yikes.


----------



## ILuvJapanAndAnime:3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Im Gonna Do The Toturial (If They Have One) Im Gonna Get Money :0 Then Imma Buy Fishing Rod And Catch Fish And A Net Then If Im Awake Im Gonna Go Swimminng At 12 A.M  Lol Wut If In Summer A Shark Comes And Drags Me Away To A Secert Cave Share My Fc Explore And Make Friends


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I'll also shake all the trees to see if they still hold that "one furniture item in a tree a day" thing.  Always enjoyed that.


----------



## BlueBear (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm gonna buy it 
Then; explore my town, go swimming& meet my neighbours:')


----------



## Himawari (Jul 29, 2012)

Explore and just look at everything. After that, I'll probably gather all of the fruit and seashells and then sell them.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Jul 29, 2012)

Stare at the game for like 15 minutes then put it in my ds.   I'll explore everything and collect stuff to sell it.  Scope out the best place to put my house.  It'll probably be by the river or something.  Then I'll convince my friend to buy ths game and go to her town


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 29, 2012)

I ain't gonna buy it, but if I would, I would probably be busy with working for Nook.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Jul 29, 2012)

On my first day after the tutorial im going to become friends with the neighbors,get a ton of bells,pay off morgage,buy furniture,set up my farm of fruit, and become the best mayor ever!


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Jul 29, 2012)

Forgot about swimming and the mall and going to my bff's town!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 30, 2012)

There is an edit button you can use to add more to your post.


The first day AC comes out, I guess I'm going to go out and pick it up. In the game I'll probably check out all the new features and post screenshots if I can.


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 30, 2012)

I will be purchasing two copies of the game, one of me, the other for my youngest son.  After doing the tutorial, we will probably visit each other, set up our town to our individual styles, and go swimming.


----------



## Gwoop (Aug 3, 2012)

After the tutorial, I'll pretty much just explore as much as is possible on the first day, assuming other places may open up to you at certain days after, like Resetti's place in City Folks. And if it's Saturday, I'll be hunting down K.K. for a song.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 4, 2012)

I might actually place patterns this time around instead of just placing them for a perfect town. I am not sure though.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2012)

After finnaly getting to control my character freely, I will defintely meet all my neighbors (is there an option for you, thhe mayor, to kick out anyone in your town LOL) first. Then, I will place lots of town stuff everywhere. Then I will swim all the time and diving. 

I really wish it was just a 3D remake/port a bit, but I actually hope this game comes out well.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, if I can stop crying enough to actually play the game... I'll probably spend a half hour trying to name my town. Then I'll figure out a town name. Then I'll restart til I get a face I like. At this point I'll probably start crying again (tears of happiness, mind you), and have to squint through tears at the screen.

Then I'll play until I have to do something else. Like eat, sleep, or go to school.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2012)

If you're lucky, with the other customization aspects of the game we might get to choose the way our character looks when we start the game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope not, I like being surprised!


----------



## Flygon (Aug 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> If you're lucky, with the other customization aspects of the game we might get to choose the way our character looks when we start the game.



That would be ideal for me, because that's the only thing I reset for, but I doubt it. I think we MIGHT get to pick eye color, but that's it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

There's always a few faces I like and can't decide so I like it to be random, but if I ever get a face I hate(I never have) I will just reset.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2012)

The randomness is nice, but what if you got the most amazing town ever, it was perfect to you in every single way.
BUT, you got a completely stupid looking face for your character. Resetting would delete the town. That's why I think being able to pick beforehand would be nice, giving you a random option would make everyone happy too.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> The randomness is nice, but what if you got the most amazing town ever, it was perfect to you in every single way.
> BUT, you got a completely stupid looking face for your character. Resetting would delete the town. That's why I think being able to pick beforehand would be nice, giving you a random option would make everyone happy too.



Well, I would just look at my face, if I hate it just RESET don't even bother looking around town.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2012)

You have to look at your map before you see your face. =p


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> You have to look at your map before you see your face. =p



No, when you come off the train/tram you see your face, if you hate it you turn off the power.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2012)

But you would lose the town in the process.
When you're on the train/tram whatever it is, I'm 99% sure that Rover will be there to bombard you with questions about where you're going and why, and he'll show you a map of the town. Then when you get off the train, you see what your character looks like. I was saying it would be really bad if you got a really amazing town, but then your character looks derpy or something.

Which is why I was saying the choices would be nice, including a random choice.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> But you would lose the town in the process.
> When you're on the train/tram whatever it is, I'm 99% sure that Rover will be there to bombard you with questions about where you're going and why, and he'll show you a map of the town. Then when you get off the train, you see what your character looks like. I was saying it would be really bad if you got a really amazing town, but then your character looks derpy or something.
> 
> Which is why I was saying the choices would be nice, including a random choice.



Oh, yeah a random choice, yes that's fine, but then like there would most likely be a "favorite" face and you'll see a bunch of those faces everywhere.

Well on wifi I mean.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2012)

It's like that now though. We have guides on how to get what face. I figure it'd just be easier to be able to pick from the start without having to answer a bunch of questions in a certain order.

Besides, if we can customize eye colors along with hair and an entire wardrobe I doubt we'll see too many duplicates.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2012)

That's true, I don't even look at guide for the first year of playing a new ac game. It's always fun catching a newly added fish and being surprised to see what it is.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd kinda like the BBA or BBB face for this game. (From CF.) I'll probably restart with those in mind, but I'd settle for a few others if they looked better in the new game.

The layout's never mattered much to me. My layout for WW probably kinda sucks by the community's standards. But I just like whatever I get. XD


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 10, 2012)

One of the first things I do in every AC is check out the museum exhibits to see how they've changed. I usually do this when working for Nook.


----------



## meerkat99 (Aug 22, 2012)

I really hope this game won't come out on a school day, otherwise I will be in agony waiting to go home to get the game.  I don't think it will though.  Once I have survived the wait going to the city to buy it (provided its not sold out...)  I will go completely crazy playing it.  I think I would like to explore my town first and see which of the rumours were true and which were false.  I would especially like to see the other island and what I think is a cave.  It looks like a cave on the map.  Then I will go to all the shops, meet all the villagers, and make money by selling stuff, and then go shopping.  I am hoping that because we have more clothes to buy, they will become cheaper, or we will be able to make money quicker.  That would be nice.
As for the faces, If it is random, I will make a character and use it for a bit, then go online and see if anyone has posted about how to get different faces and make a new character using that.  I will then delete the old character.  Also, I might just do the restart the game thing as well until I get a face I like.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well first im just gonna do the tutorial like someone said, and not spoil toooo much. Then I am going to explore all over town, and then travel to the city or whatever and go see all the new shops. And hopefully get a fishing pole and start stocking the museum and making some bells! I CANNOT wait.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 24, 2012)

After all the tutorial, I'll make about 1,000 bells, then go completely nuts looking all over town getting on and off of benches just for fun. Then I might wait for the next day or time travel and I'll do it all over again. Then once in a while I'll switch it up, and spend a whole day on the weekends getting money.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 24, 2012)

What I would do is wait for someone to make a Face Guide, then buy it and play.


----------



## ACgirl1 (Aug 26, 2012)

me? after i get home off the trian i will buy a bathing suit and have a swiming party!/if u want to come pm me or reply to me


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 27, 2012)

ACgirl1 said:


> me? after i get home off the trian i will buy a bathing suit and have a swiming party!/if u want to come pm me or reply to me



Umm, what if the bathing suit isnt even there when you first play?

And The game isnt even out yet, I doubt anyone would PM right now.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 27, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Umm, what if the bathing suit isnt even there when you first play?
> 
> And The game isnt even out yet, I doubt anyone would PM right now.


don't be so hard on new members, you even said you'd go swimming and diving.


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Aug 27, 2012)

Hmm, I'll sit and play it for, like, 12 hours. I will do whatever jobs I have to do in the beginning, then I will explore the town for a really long time, going into every store, and buying a swimsuit if I can, and go swimming. Then, i'll shake trees to get fruit, go fishing, and do whatever else I can to make a few thousand bells so I can put them in my savings account. I always do that on the first day in a new town, lol. And then I'll just do normal stuff like meet my neighbors.


----------



## LordSquid (Aug 30, 2012)

Play it all day, just get a feel for the new mechanics.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 30, 2012)

Im going to start playing, and just do what i feel like!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 30, 2012)

What will I do first day?

With Animal Tracks, regret buying AND opening it despite all the good features.
Without Animal Tracks, play it for an entire calendar year.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 30, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> What will I do first day?
> 
> With Animal Tracks, regret buying AND opening it despite all the good features.
> Without Animal Tracks, play it for an entire calendar year.


Are animal tracks really THAT bad?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> Are animal tracks really THAT bad?



No, they're not. Animal tracks is a great feature, allowing you even more customization to your town. The fact a lot of people can't seem to come to terms with is that if you spend your entire time running in the game, your grass is going to die. If you walk, or stick to the paths you've made, like it was intended to be used, it works.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 30, 2012)

Because of Animal Tracks, I feel restricted to only be able to walk on the same path to avoid my grass getting destroyed and I just have never managed to catch a bee on Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City as I really don't want to ruin my grass...

Yet I will admit that Animal Crossing Wild World and Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube work really well as Animal Tracks didn't exist at all back then, grass doesn't die and must admit that I do enjoy running around my towns.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

You have to run on your grass a lot to make it completely die. Spending the 10 seconds it takes to catch a bee isn't going to ruin it.

It's not restricting you, you can freely walk around your town wherever you want without having to worry about the grass. But running around everywhere is going to kill it, just like in real life. I'm really glad, as I've mentioned a billion times before, that running kills the grass. It makes you stop and walk, preventing you from scaring bugs, fish, and accidentally running over flowers.

I think it really perfected the games. ACGC and WW would have been perfect with the animal tracks, but ACGC couldn't have because of the acres.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> You have to run on your grass a lot to make it completely die. Spending the 10 seconds it takes to catch a bee isn't going to ruin it.
> 
> It's not restricting you, you can freely walk around your town wherever you want without having to worry about the grass. But running around everywhere is going to kill it, just like in real life. I'm really glad, as I've mentioned a billion times before, that running kills the grass. It makes you stop and walk, preventing you from scaring bugs, fish, and accidentally running over flowers.
> 
> I think it really perfected the games. ACGC and WW would have been perfect with the animal tracks, but ACGC couldn't have because of the acres.



I agree.  I didn't know about it when we first bought City Folk, but now that I do, I am not having that much difficulty growing things back.  I generally walked or jogged everywhere anyway, and now I have many of my paths marked out by flowers on either side (I love flowers...AC is the only place I can keep them alive).  Where I plant flowers, the grass eventually comes back.


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 30, 2012)

I am going to sell all the fruit and visit all the shops and splurge my money. I'm assuming I will end up with the shovel, net, or fishing rod, so I will then use those to pay off my house. And speaking from tradition, I'll probably design something at the Able Sisters, but it won't look very good. Finally, I will design my town crest and set it as my flag.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 31, 2012)

I forgot to add something to my post! i will make a dirt pattern so i can make paths with animal tracks, and as Juicebox just said, i will make a nice flag!


----------



## LemonCupcake (Aug 31, 2012)

Yay,first post!!!XD
Anyway,I will probably swim 24/7 ,as swimming is one of my favourite new futures!
Then,I'll explore around the town!!But,probably,Nook will make me work for him again.....
PLEASE NOT ANIMAL TRACKS!!!!
I really like to run around and scare bugs!!!XD


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Well...

6:00am: Screaming fit of excitement whilst trying to recover from loss of sleep
6:30am: Tellng my mom to hurry up so that we can go to the mall
7:00am: Telling my mom to go 200mph
7:15am: Pushing past all the other shoppers trying to get to the nearest gaming store
7:25am: Dancing and jumping up and down because I have the game 
7:26am: Shouting and screaming at my mom to hurry up and go home so I can play it!!!
7:45am: Staring at it, looking at its every detail
8:00am: Putting the game in
8:01am: OMG EPIC MUSIC OMG ANIMALS OMG AHHHHHH MAYOR OMG!!!
8:05am: Naming my town...
8:20am: Deciding on a face from a japanese guide...
8:25am: Running around, ignoring Tom Nook.
9:00am: Deciding to finally work for Tom...
9:15am: Finally done with my task, now to explore!
11:30pm: Okay, now onto the rest of my tasks...


----------



## X66x66 (Aug 31, 2012)

I might actually buy this game digitally, since they come out at midnight. It would beat waiting till gamestop opens at 11am..


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

I like getting the card cause you get the case too.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I like getting the card cause you get the case too.





The case looks awfully nice.


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I like getting the card cause you get the case too.



Yeah, I like having an actual thing to have, lol. Mainly so that I can keep it if my 3DS brakes or something, or just to show off that I have the game xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

And I like looking at the pics on the back, and the ones in the instructions booklet.


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 1, 2012)

I usually never look at the instructrions booklet lol...XD...Let's hope the case would be the same as Japan's!!!


----------



## Paint (Sep 1, 2012)

LemonCupcake said:


> I usually never look at the instructrions booklet lol...XD...Let's hope the case would be the same as Japan's!!!



Normally on 3DS games we don't get an instruction booklet, you can select it on the home screen.
Well at least it was like this with Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D Land o.o


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 1, 2012)

Paint said:


> Normally on 3DS games we don't get an instruction booklet, you can select it on the home screen.
> Well at least it was like this with Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D Land o.o


Oh really?030...I don't have a 3DS yet so I didn't really know...0_o


----------



## Paint (Sep 1, 2012)

LemonCupcake said:


> Oh really?030...I don't have a 3DS yet so I didn't really know...0_o



Yeah, lol. It's kinda cool but it's also annoying. You can't read the instructions whilst playing the game :/


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 1, 2012)

Paint said:


> Yeah, lol. It's kinda cool but it's also annoying. You can't read the instructions whilst playing the game :/


I guess it is...On the other hand I prefer playing and learning the game than reading the instruction but that's just me!XD


----------



## Paint (Sep 1, 2012)

LemonCupcake said:


> I guess it is...On the other hand I prefer playing and learning the game than reading the instruction but that's just me!XD



Yeah me too, it's just sometimes I have a total moment of stupidness when I forget how to do stuff xD


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 1, 2012)

Paint said:


> Yeah me too, it's just sometimes I have a total moment of stupidness when I forget how to do stuff xD


Sometimes ,me too!And,I end up doing circles around the town figuring out what to do XD!


----------



## SodaDog (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm gonna have a PARTY!!!!


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 2, 2012)

SodaDog said:


> I'm gonna have a PARTY!!!!


Yay,Swimming Party!!!XD


----------



## Blitz (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll more than likely go exploring, swim around in the water, and all that jazz. More importantly, I'll party... hard core. xD


----------



## TheFarmboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Probably get some bells, buy some tools, and make a pro design at the Able Sisters.

I want a Kyle Katarn look going.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 3, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Probably get some bells, buy some tools, and make a pro design at the Able Sisters.
> 
> I want a Kyle Katarn look going.



Off topic, but whoa, when did you start becoming active again? You haven't been here for a while. =D

On topic, I probably will go through and see if the faces are choice or by question. If they're by question I'll make a guide, if someone else hasn't before me.


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 4, 2012)

EXPLORE ALL THE THINGS! The Ocean, The Islands, The Town, The City, The Streetpass Area (although, there will probably be nothing there in the beginning)! Meet The Neighbors! Meet The New Characters! But Logically Thinking Press A... xD


----------



## Trundle (Sep 4, 2012)

Probably play AC3DS


----------



## Cherrypie (Sep 5, 2012)

I can only dream of my first day of AC3DS... (Goes all daydreamy)  Anyway, well I would probably look at all the new cool shops, buy as much as I can, explore everything, take photos of everything, defiantly swim to the island and check out that hut thingy, go to the strip mall, chat to my neighbours, design a dress and buy lots of clothes... AND BE THE BEST MAYOR EVER!!! How could I not? This _is_ the best game ever, after all.


----------



## Winona (Sep 5, 2012)

Before the game releases, I will search for nice designs on the internet and bookmark all the good ones.

When I have the game, I will try to get a character I like, then buy a fishing rod or net to catch some bugs or fish, sell them and buy a lot of things. I will chat with my neighbours then, swim a bit, download the designs, visit some people via wi-fi... yeah, and I may play all night to see if there is something special such as different insects or how the moon looks like.


----------



## I'm in love (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll hold the game in my hand jump around in cir cles and scream!Then put the game in my 3DS and name town and give my character a name go online and look at AC:3DS face guides the n plant trees and go swimming and fishin oh and buy tools and i'll figure out how to become mayor.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 5, 2012)

I will just do what I have to do first then scream around in circles. Then I will play and play until it gets boring in like 10 years.


----------



## MygL (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't believe when I first found out about the new AC it was a certain NO from me. Now that I've seen all this new stuff and hype I can't wait for it, I'm going to do the only thing I never got to do on my 4 years of City Folk. Get to know my neighbors and actually talk to them daily.


----------



## LemonCupcake (Sep 6, 2012)

I,too,when I first found they announced a new Animal Crossing,I was all like:<<Huh?Why should I bother buying THAT?It's probably the same as WW..>>.And now I'm counting the days!XD


----------



## Fettuc (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm going to shake everything and sell it!  xD


----------



## Paint (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm also going to try and 'complete' my town. I'm gonna try and get some of my favorite neighbor's photos, complete the museum, get a perfect town.... stuff like that.


----------



## AkaEter (Sep 7, 2012)

i will probally take things slowly and kinda take a look at things on the game
i wil also first try to make my character look cool xD


----------



## unique (Sep 7, 2012)

I will probs just explore my entire town on the first day and chat with my villagers. 



Paint said:


> I'm also going to try and 'complete' my town. I'm gonna try and get some of my favorite neighbor's photos, complete the museum, get a perfect town.... stuff like that.



LOL you can't do all that on the first day!


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 8, 2012)

What am I going to do? Well, assuming I even GET the game on the first day (I certainly want to...), I'm going to spend all day exploring the town. ^_^


----------



## Winona (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm already nervous because I want this game on its first day out SO BADLY!

Since I live in a very small town, it would be clever to pre-order it via Amazon. But on the other hand, Amazon wasn't even able to deliver my last two orders (a book and a Harvest Moon game, the last one was pre-ordered) in time. I got the game four days after the release-date and the book took nearly two weeks as well... 
Maybe I have to ask my father if he takes a day off to drive me to the nearest city, haha.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Winona said:


> I'm already nervous because I want this game on its first day out SO BADLY!
> 
> Since I live in a very small town, it would be clever to pre-order it via Amazon. But on the other hand, Amazon wasn't even able to deliver my last two orders (a book and a Harvest Moon game, the last one was pre-ordered) in time. I got the game four days after the release-date and the book took nearly two weeks as well...
> Maybe I have to ask my father if he takes a day off to drive me to the nearest city, haha.



My only option is to order all of my games, so I know how you feel in that regard. I would love to be able to get games they day they are out, and in some cases I've drove the hour or so drive to go to midnight releases, but I just can't afford the gas back and forth to get games. So I do save money by ordering them, but I normally have to wait 4-10 days after it's on shelves to actually get it.


----------



## AmenFashion (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm definitely going to get it on release day! I've done that for Wild World and City Folk, and I have such good memories.
I want to take the day off work just so I can be extra lazy all day with it!
Most likely the first day will include collecting ALL of my fruit and selling it so I can start collecting furniture for my house. Or maybe I'll save up for some street lights first... because I think they're absolutely beautiful!
Of course I'll meet all of my villagers.
Usually the first day is exploring. I cannot wait!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Sep 20, 2012)

I will probably not do this the first day, but i will make a town square around the town-tree, with a nice stonetile pattern, and i will also make a dirt pattern for grass deteroration,(if i spelled that right) if thats even in the game


----------



## monkE (Sep 20, 2012)

I am definitely preordering and getting this game day one if possible. On my first day I just plan on basking in the awesomeness that is AC3DS and explore. And fish if I'm lucky enough to get the rod on day one.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 20, 2012)

AmenFashion said:


> I'm definitely going to get it on release day! I've done that for Wild World and City Folk, and I have such good memories.
> I want to take the day off work just so I can be extra lazy all day with it!
> Most likely the first day will include collecting ALL of my fruit and selling it so I can start collecting furniture for my house. Or maybe I'll save up for some street lights first... because I think they're absolutely beautiful!
> Of course I'll meet all of my villagers.
> Usually the first day is exploring. I cannot wait!



I can't wait until the winter months for my streetlights. <3


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Sep 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> My only option is to order all of my games, so I know how you feel in that regard. I would love to be able to get games they day they are out, and in some cases I've drove the hour or so drive to go to midnight releases, but I just can't afford the gas back and forth to get games. So I do save money by ordering them, but I normally have to wait 4-10 days after it's on shelves to actually get it.



I ordered the new LBP yesterday and now you've got me worried I won't be getting it for a long time


----------



## Winona (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh my god, I'm so nervous right know because I think that I won't get the game on the day of release when ordering it via Amazon. In former years, that was a great opportunity, but now, they really need too long and apologize too many times...

I think that I really have to plan a day off in the biggest city around so that I can head into a GameStop right after the shop opens.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 22, 2012)

Winona said:


> Oh my god, I'm so nervous right know because I think that I won't get the game on the day of release when ordering it via Amazon. In former years, that was a great opportunity, but now, they really need too long and apologize too many times...
> 
> I think that I really have to plan a day off in the biggest city around so that I can head into a GameStop right after the shop opens.



I also live in a small town, but I never had issues with Amazon. I usually get my preordered games the day before, on or the day after the release date.


----------



## Winona (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I did not, as said before. I also read that a lot people had problems with Amazon in the last few months. And I really NEED the game on the exact same day as it is released. I don't want to rely on Amazon and then be disappointed because of delay. My last two orders were both delayed and Amazon apologized with a weak e-mail. That made me really angry. :/

Because, you know, if I don't get a game on the day of release, then I don't have to preoder it, which I did.


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Sep 22, 2012)

Winona said:


> Well, I did not, as said before. I also read that a lot people had problems with Amazon in the last few months. And I really NEED the game on the exact same day as it is released. I don't want to rely on Amazon and then be disappointed because of delay. My last two orders were both delayed and Amazon apologized with a weak e-mail. That made me really angry. :/
> 
> Because, you know, if I don't get a game on the day of release, then I don't have to preoder it, which I did.



I've just got an email saying my LBP is going to be another week


----------



## DonutCannon (Sep 22, 2012)

This is my long-term goal:

Obtain ALL the fruits, and have different orchards for each type.
Get all golden/silver tools
Decorate my lawn with various rose hybrids (blue, purple, black, and a couple golds is what I'm thinking)
Complete the museum
Design clothes

A couple things in there might not take too long, such as designing clothes, and getting all the fruits. But yeah. That's my goal, and I probably will never complete it


----------



## Haihappen (Sep 22, 2012)

On the first day?

I will play it until my eyes start bleeding.


----------



## The_ACguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Usually I freak out trying to get a perfect town, but this time I'm just gonna go with the flow and play animal crossing the way it's supposed to be played


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, I'm not sure! I'll probably just spend ages visiting the animals, shopping in the mall (im so excited about that!) and swimming. I usually spend the first day of AC games getting to grips with the town and learning the map before I try to plant flowers or fruit farms.


----------



## Anna (Sep 25, 2012)

Explore everything


----------



## Trakker (Sep 25, 2012)

Play it till midnight


----------



## Treasu(red) (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder if I CAN predict what I'll do. 
The 3DS game will have so many new things to do I might be running errands that are scripted for the first day. 
If it's more free-style, then I'd get to know my neighbors, explore every inch of the town, collect some shells and fruit to sell to Nook, buy a first tool, then head to the mall area.
 Even if I can't buy anything I still want to see what's there!!
 I'm only window shopping!!


----------



## RasenganMe (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm gonna enjoy every second of the tutorial, explore the village and do everything at a slow pace. Then I'm gonna play with my friends or something. Have a fishing competition!


----------



## dnrg (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going to soak in the fact that I finally have the game in my hands and absorb every aspect of it.
Then fufill my life long animal crossing dream of swimming.


----------

